# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Syndroom van Raynaud?

## MMleeuwtje

Hallo,

Ik ben een 17-jarig meisje.
En ik heb snel witte vingers en mijn handen voelen bijna altijd koud aan.
Als ik naar school fiets heb ik ook last van mijn tenen, maar ik kan niet zien of die ook wit kleuren.
Ik heb ook elke dag wallen onder mijn ogen.
En dat terwijl ik genoeg slaap.
Ook heb ik nu geen stress meer, wel gehad.
Ik had stress op school, maar nu ik vakantie heb omdat ik mijn havo-diploma heb gehaald heb ik geen stress meer.
Ik rook ook niet en eet gezond.
Ook heb ik snel last van een zere rug.
Zou het kunnen dat ik het syndroom van Raynaud heb?
Of zou het kunnen dat ik ergens anders last van heb?
Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb je dit artikel over de ziekte van Raynaud al eens doorgelezen? 
Wie weet herken je je in een aantal symptomen.

De ziekte is verder niet kwaadaardig, er staan een aantal tips in het artikel die je wellicht verder helpen.

Gefeliciteerd trouwens met het behalen van je HAVO diploma!

----------


## MMleeuwtje

Hallo!

Heel erg bedankt!
Ik ben vandaag naar de dokter geweest, dus we wachten de uitslag nog even af.

----------

